# Free FTP Client for Mac Os X 8.1



## luisc (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone knows a free ftp client for my Mac Os X 8.1 

I was using Fetch 4.03 but it needs a serial number. I know that S.O. is little old but I need some file of that mac computer.

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would assume you mean Mac OS 8.1 and not OS X 8.1 (which doesn't exist). I don't recall if OS 8 had support for java or not but if it does you could use a Web based ftp client like this one.
http://www.anyclient.com/applet.html


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

_In Mac OS 8, Java support is built-in ...._

Found under the heading; _"A new way of accessing the Internet"_

_(There are some interesting finds under the different Tabs at the top of the page)_

.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

go to finder
go 
connect to server
then ftp://yourserver


----------



## luisc (Jan 8, 2008)

Finally we decided use a PC MACLAN file server, and now is working for transfer files of thtat machine.

Anyway thanks for your help.


----------

